# How to bond with a gsd puppy?



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

Other then spending lots & lots of time together is there any special ways to be close and have a nice bond together?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

All dogs bond differently with their humans. You will know when the bond is there. It will click. You are on the right track by spending time and playing with the pup.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Forget the bowl. Hand feed your puppy. :wub:

Train your puppy with enthusiasm.
Check out these videos on Liesje's website:

vom Blauen Horizont - Puppy Preschool


----------



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

Yins are all so helpful! Thank you.


----------



## HSV-SD (Apr 28, 2013)

I have always been told to hand feed. To take a piece of food and make a line from your nose to their nose which makes eye contact.

Grooming also works, playing and find things you both enjoy doing together. Good luck with your pup.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Train him to make eye contact with you, show him you are *his friend*. It is very important, because further in training your dog will respond better to your commands. Get a metal whistle, if you cannot whistle yourself. You need some distance between you and your puppy. Have his ball (her? You didn't tell) in one of your pockets. Whistle some melody to drive his attention to you. Your puppy should glance right into your eyes. You flash him his toy, and hide it behind your back. Whistle your melody again and call his name. Treat him by a short play when he comes. Always entertain him with something of a game, not just with eatables. 
Your gaze should become a signal for him indicating that something is just about to happen. Dogs recognise human facial expressions really well, provided they are genuine.
Train your puppy to follow you, show him you are *his leader*. He shouldn't be leashed. Just walk slowly around some football field and let him trot after you. If he reacts on somebody or something with fright - call him to youself, calm him down, show him you are *his protector*. Then show him example of behaviour: ignore, pay special attention, walk away from the object, investigate, etc.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

this may sound silly, but when Max was 6 months old, I was laying in the chair with my feet on up, he crawled up in my lap, 60lbs of him at that time, worked he way on my chest and feel asleep, stayed there asleep for about an hour, Max and I have a very close bond, no so much with my other 2, cause that sleeping on me never happened wit the other 2

now when the GF pick up her second Afghan puppy, we started her in confirmation class very early, and the pup on the way home used to crawl in my lap and put her head over my shoulder and fall asleep, her and i have a very close bond


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Roxy and I have a bond that words can't even express. She trusts me and I trust her.... I have had 4 cats in my life that I have bonded with that have been this strong. This is "my" first dog. My son has had 2 dogs (schipperkes) but I never bonded with them at all. ...liked them and all but they were def his dogs.

Roxy crawled into my heart and soul and it's something you can just feel.


----------



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

David Taggart said:


> Train him to make eye contact with you, show him you are *his friend*. It is very important, because further in training your dog will respond better to your commands. Get a metal whistle, if you cannot whistle yourself. You need some distance between you and your puppy. Have his ball (her? You didn't tell) in one of your pockets. Whistle some melody to drive his attention to you. Your puppy should glance right into your eyes. You flash him his toy, and hide it behind your back. Whistle your melody again and call his name. Treat him by a short play when he comes. Always entertain him with something of a game, not just with eatables.
> Your gaze should become a signal for him indicating that something is just about to happen. Dogs recognise human facial expressions really well, provided they are genuine.
> Train your puppy to follow you, show him you are *his leader*. He shouldn't be leashed. Just walk slowly around some football field and let him trot after you. If he reacts on somebody or something with fright - call him to youself, calm him down, show him you are *his protector*. Then show him example of behaviour: ignore, pay special attention, walk away from the object, investigate, etc.


 
I havent even gotten him yet but I am going to be getting a boy in July. Thank you for the advice


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, make him/her make eye contact with you with everything you do.

Let her sleep with you if you don't have alergies. You'll have a snugglebunny before you know it.

Let them sit with you on the furniture in your lap while they are small, and next to you as they get bigger.

Always talk to them while you are on a walk with them. Tell tham what good girls or boys they are when they behave, and tell them to heel when they get out in front. Lisl always hears me talking to her when we walk. What a good girl she is, slow up, stay with me, close to me, keep up, etc. Some of our best moments are on walks when she looks up at me after I give her a command and she knows exactly what it means.

We just came back from a walk and she was a good girl the whole way and got an ice cream cone from Dairy Queen. The counter girls and patrons both loved her. She is a perfect lady out in public.

But you have to let them know you are their most important person in the world. Everything from love to food to ice cream and treats comes from YOU.

There isn't anything I wouldn't do for Lisl, she knows that I think. Or at least I want to believe it, and she gives me everything I want in a GSD in return.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't do any thing special for bonding. i think feeding, playing
with the dog, training, correcting, general care, spending time with
dog, petting, praise having the dog around you, etc. creates bonding.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

What doggie dad said!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That's a shame, or maybe just a waste, that you guys can't think of any way to bond to your dogs. Unless of course you really don't need to and they are just considered as a tool.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Doing training has really helped with bonding. Everyone in my household takes turns feeding and playing with our 4 1/2 month old gsd. However I am the one who takes him to training and does the majority of the training at home. My daughter and her boyfriend do the majority of taking him places. I am the first person he looks for when he gets in the house, my daughter is second, she does some of the training. Although Dex wags his tail and licks everyone in the household he is really attached to me, if I am not home he is attached to my daughter. the minute I get home everyone else is ignored and he shadows me everywhere even to the bathroom :crazy: at first I was worried he wasnt much of a snugglebug, but I was wrong he loves to snuggle now and when we are out he always tries to climb into my lap.


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

A lot of it happens naturally, but I agree—going for walks, playing, grooming, etc. They will become your shadow very quickly  Cuddling and petting does get a little difficult during teething "landshark" phase but I always take advantage when they're tired after playing.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

'i don't do any thing special for bonding. i think feeding, playingwith the dog, training, correcting, general care, spending time withdog, petting, praise having the dog around you, etc. creates bonding.'Interesting. Russian Circus animal trainer Duro had said vertually the same, when he was asked how possibly on this earth could anyone train several dogs to move so precisely and simultaneously, so, how did he do it? And, Duro answered:' Actually, I don't do much. I just take care of them all.'


----------



## k4stles (May 15, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Forget the bowl. Hand feed your puppy. :wub:
> 
> Train your puppy with enthusiasm.
> Check out these videos on Liesje's website:
> ...


so goddamn right. hand feed your puppy is such a great way of bonding. she/he will associate one of the most important activities of her/his day with you, and will take you as her/his provider. when i leave my puppy alone at home and get back i usually feed her. i like to think she believes i was hunting for her.

also, spending time with your puppy and playing with joy. sometimes i play with her, as if i was a kid, so she finds in me a playmate.

important though! training is essential, and it's part of the bond. much love, but first, respect.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Confront Threats With Him at Your Side.*

All good advice below but here's another.

My 7.5 month old was more than just a little shy and fearful of other dogs and many other things when he came home. Actually, he was terrified.

Taking him to a dog park twice and having him get beat up by other dogs didn't help either. I must say to those who unreservedly recommend socializing a puppy you're overstating the gain and understating the potential harm.

2nd time at the park when the dog hassled him I kicked the offender halfway to heaven and nearly had to do the same with the owner. I was VERY AGGRESSIVE to both man and beast.

My puppy was very afraid before that. Thereafter, our relationship improved immensely. When other dogs were around which would ordinarily have frightened him he simply closed the distance between him and me and seemed reassured. Essentially, the pack leader had proven his worth and his loyalty flowed freely thereafter.

The bond is now very, very close. His preference for me vs. others in the family who might feed him and play with him more often is obvious. That goes double when he senses something amiss at night, begins barking from inside and I unhesitatingly let him out into the yard but back him up with my presence and my own growling and barking...yep, growling and barking...and aggressive movements.

He's my wing man now. I'm his commander. He's never been shy or terrified of anything since. If I'm not upset he's not upset. If I show tension or raise my voice to anyone, any dog, any squirrel or any rock he's switched on immediately...to the point that sometimes he's a little difficult to bring back down...kongs work.

Try being an aggressive pack leader just like the ones they would have followed in the wild.

LF


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

We got my Thor when he was 2 from a shleter. He was very stand offish and liked his solitude. It took a month to get him to let us pet him. We just kept after him (without agitating him). We did positive reinforcement with EVERYTHING. He wanted to please us because he wanted his treats lol. At about 3 months after getting him he sat next to me on the couch and layed his head on my lap and I knew I earned his love, trust and respect. He is my special boy.

Our puppy we got when he was 6wks old. We did the hand feedings. Lots of play and cuddles from a young age. Now at 6 months and 65lbs he is my lapdog. 
Every dog is different but I firmly believe with love, respect and you getting the pup to trust you the bond will naturally evolve. 
Good luck

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i don't do any thing special for bonding. i think feeding, playing
> with the dog, training, correcting, general care, spending time with
> dog, petting, praise having the dog around you, etc. creates bonding.


agreed. do what you do and it comes naturally...


----------

